# Gastsystem als Primärsystem unter Virtual PC



## Chris81 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Montag arbeite ich in einem neuen Job und als erstes ist mir die Konfiguration der Computer aufgefallen. Die Nutzung ist zwar sehr eingeschränkt, dafür ist die Gefahr gering, dass man etwas kaputt machen kann. Am besten erkläre ich erst mal, wie das System funktioniert:

- Wenn der PC startet (Windows XP), startet direkt Virtual PC. Man kommt gar nicht dazu, auf dem Host-PC etwas zu machen, weil sich der Virtual PC dazwischenschaltet, bevor der Host nutzbar wird. Auch nach dem Laden vom Virtual PC wird der Host nicht nutzbar.

- Man muss seinen Benutzernamen und Passwort angeben, wonach im Virtual PC ebenfalls Windows XP startet (im Vollbildmodus). Es läuft dann ein Gast-Windows XP, mit dem man arbeiten kann unter einem Host-Windows XP, worauf man überhaupt nicht zugreifen kann.

- Drucker, Internet, Netzwerk, usw sind im Gast-Windows ganz normal verfügbar. Der einzige nennenswerte Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Windows ist der, dass man nichts verändern kann. Jede Änderung im System wird beim nächsten Start des virtuellen Systems rückgängig gemacht, wodurch das System nahezu unzerstörbar wird. Sämtliche Daten, die man bearbeitet, werden in freigegebenen Netzwerkordnern gespeichert. Auch wenn man im virtuellen Windows Programme verändert, löscht, usw wird der Originalzustand bei jedem Systemstart wiederhergestellt.

Warum ich das erzähle? Ich kenne eine Person, für die so ein eingerichteter Rechner genau das richtige wäre, weil sie alle 2 Wochen bei mir anruft um mir zu sagen, dass sie mal wieder Probleme mit dem PC hat.

Deshalb würde mich brennend interessieren, wie das ganze funktioniert.
1) Wie kann man den virtuellen PC so einrichten, dass man auf das Host-Windows auf normalen Wege nicht zugreifen kann, weil Virtual PC sich rechtzeitig dazwischenschaltet?
2) Wie kann man dafür sorgen, dass man vor dem Start, nach dem Start und nach dem Herunterfahren des Gastsystems nicht auf das Hostsystem zugreifen kann?
3) Falls es mal Probleme mit dem Rechner geben sollte, wie kann man auf das Host-System zugreifen, wenn es nötig ist?
4) Wie kann man dafür sorgen, dass das Gastsystem bei jedem Neustart wieder so ist, wie es der Admin (in diesem Falle ich) eingerichtet hat?

Mir ist klar, dass das sehr viele und wahrscheinlich auch ausgefallene Fragen sind. Bin deshalb für jede sinnvolle Antwort dankbar, die Ihr mir bieten könnt 
Falls ich wichtige Details vergessen haben sollte, reiche ich sie gerne auf Anfrage nach. 

MfG Chris


----------



## big-bang90 (2. August 2011)

Das würde mich auch interresieren.


----------

